# Led Zepplin Rises Again



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The band will reunite for a oneoff show at London's O2 Arena.

More...



> Robert Plant, Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones will regroup as Led Zeppelin for a special one night only performance November 26 at The O2 in London as part of a tribute to Atlantic Records co-founder Ahmet Ertegun.
> Filling the seat behind the drum kit will be Jason Bonham, son of the band's original drummer, the late John Bonham.
> Also on the bill for the evening are The Who's Pete Townshend, ex-Rolling Stone Bill Wyman, Foreigner and Paolo Nutini.
> Tickets for the show, which are £125 ($254), go on sale today and will be allocated by means of a lottery system through www.ahmettribute.com.
> Proceeds from the show will benefit the Ahmet Ertegun Education Fund, an organization which provides scholarships to universities in the U.S., U.K. and Turkey, Ertegun's birthplace.


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*Im assuming they will be selling this concert on dvd in the future*

I know chances of any of us actually seeing them is nil but im hoping they sell this live concert on dvd in the near future after it. I would buy it just to see how good them guys will sound together today.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey thats excellent news....GC
I wish I could see the show....
They kinda owe it to their fan base to do a tour instead of a one nighter,,,
in my opinion.....
or at least play a Canadian date...anyone else agree?????lol

Auger


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe at the Pontypool Curling Emporium or somethng.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

BLUES FAN said:


> I know chances of any of us actually seeing them is nil but im hoping they sell this live concert on dvd in the near future after it. I would buy it just to see how good them guys will sound together today.


...from what i have seen and heard, page is beyond burnt. he would have to completely re-learn his instrument. could be done, i suppose, but i have it on pretty good authority that his brain is fried. 

i hope i'm wrong. page, and zep, were huge influences for me. we practically worshipped every note they played and sang, back in the day.

if there's a dvd, i'm in.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*News Flash*

Check it out

http://www.guitarworld.com/article/zeppelin_confirm_reunion_concert

As for Page being fried.....absolutely. I watched a few old interviews of Page and Plant and compared them to the more recent ones on the Unledded DVD - Jimmy Page kinda sounds like Ozzy Osbourne now. Plant still sounds the same and perfectly articulate. Hope that Page had a lot of fun getting stoned in his younger days cause I don't think he has a clue about what's going on today. 

I hope he can still play. Zep Rules


----------

